# Taking leg kicks



## Jagermeister

Any of you practice this to develop a tolerance to the pain and to better absorb leg kicks during a fight?

We drilled this extensively today, working with partners, just trading leg kicks at about 10% power, and finished with everyone in our class taking one kick to each leg from our teacher (which was much, much harder) with our eyes closed so that we couldn't anticipate the impact of the blow.

I have to say that I've never willingly taken punishment like that before in my life.  Each of the final two kicks caused an amazing sensation of fire throughout my entire thigh, and I felt sick to my stomach for about 30 seconds to a minute afterwards.

And the great news is that since our teacher made the observation that we were all having quite a bit of trouble taking the pain, we're lucky enough that we're going to be doing this at every practice from now on. :wah:

So, my question is - how long until it no longer feels like a sledgehammer is hitting me?  Can I expect to see some results in a month?  3 months?


----------



## Kenpo_man

The feeling never really goes away. You kind of . . . get used to it. What I learned from getting kicked in the legs is that it is important to block and move because no matter how conditioned you get, they add up during a match.


----------



## Odin

Kenpo_man said:
			
		

> The feeling never really goes away. You kind of . . . get used to it. What I learned from getting kicked in the legs is that it is important to block and move because no matter how conditioned you get, they add up during a match.


 
Dont say that!!...that pain is crazy,I woundnt mind it if it didnt stop my leg from moving properly!

kru did it to me once and I nearly fell over with pain..he then asked 'how did that feel?' i foolishly said  'cough cough yeah its okay' and then wallop he hit me even harder!!
I would rather take a kick on the shin then that!it kind of makes that shin pain not so bad after all......has any notice how much pain is involved in this muay thai buiness????lol


----------



## Muay Thai Knee

LOL...I knew it was a case of getting used to it. Are we masochists or what?


----------



## Andrew Green

You'll get better at avoiding taking them full on, even if they land you want to let your leg give into it a little, absorb some of that.  If you got your weight on the leg and try to keep it solid on a hit it's going to hurt, lots, no matter what.


----------



## tradrockrat

Yeah, the pain of the kick and it's debilitating effects are kinda the point.  If you could train to eliminate it completely, the kick would be used as often as it is.  In all my years, I never got "used" to it to the point that I didn't feel the REAL NEED to avoid them as much as possible, or ride them up with my shin.


(Of course as young - read stupid- fighter, we used to trade kicks cause we thought it was macho.  I *never* made it past five kicks)


----------



## The MMA kid!

just block it in a match. raise the leg. let em kick your shin.


----------



## Jagermeister

Okay.  So how many of you fight in Muay Thai competitively?  And for those of you that do, do you train on taking leg kicks like this ever?


----------



## Jagermeister

I found this on another site.



> Those roundhouses that connect with the lead leg do cause damage - even to Muay Thai fighters. There is no invunerability just because one trains in Muay Thai.
> 
> Spending time behind the scenes in professional Muay Thai I get to see what most other people don't. That is the ice packs and all the other techniques used to lessen the pain to the legs and the ankles after 5 rounds. Each camp has their special secrets for taking care of their fighters in this respect. In some of the K-1 fight of recent years you can see Masato's camp using all kinds of different things to help keep his leg from dieing after a brutal 5 rounds with Buakaw I believe (not Muay Thai rules obviously - but the kicks are Muay Thai roundhouses). Many fighters will be walking slowly or limping after a rough bout. It's just the way it goes.
> 
> Most Muay Thai fighters at the pro level are superbly conditioned... not only physically but also mentally. Yet even with that... they can only suck up so much damage to their legs with kicks.
> 
> If a fighter is layed into heavy with the roundhouses to the lower outer thigh you will see that take it's toll in the later rounds by a slowness in the fighter and an inability to be able to check kicks.
> 
> Additionally Muay Thai fighters don't stand there and just try to take kicks... they try to check them... or move out of range. Getting hit with one and sucking it up is always the last option.



Let me know what you think, and please respond to the previous post as well, if you don't mind helping a brother out.


----------



## tradrockrat

I used to compete a good bit in kickboxing tournaments in the ABA and elswhere.  We followed virtually the same rules as Muay Thai. We trained really hard, but we never really worked "taking the kick" to toughen up.  We just spared a lot and worked blocks and evasion.  We'd get kicked a lot during, but no special drills.

It was typical for me to bring a cane to the tournaments cause if I did well, I would fight three or more fights in a day - really hard to walk the next morning without assistance.


----------



## Damian Mavis

Eh, the pros here in Thailand do NOT practice kicking each other in the leg.  Of course they get kicked plenty since they fight regularly.  Sounds like this has nothing to do with your leg at all man, I think if you got kicked for real in the gut, ribs or head you would be just as devastated.  What you need is just more practice with pain, but you can get that with regular hard sparring.  No need to stand around hitting each other in my opinion, tolerance to pain and mental toughening come from getting hit during live training, like sparring.

After saying that I will admit that in my classes we DO stand around hitting eachother, but thats usually because I have a group of students that are new and have no idea how to spar yet and they are constantly freaked out by the slightest contact.  But they are doing TKD!  Not a full contact ring sport.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> Eh, the pros here in Thailand do NOT practice kicking each other in the leg. Of course they get kicked plenty since they fight regularly. Sounds like this has nothing to do with your leg at all man, I think if you got kicked for real in the gut, ribs or head you would be just as devastated. What you need is just more practice with pain, but you can get that with regular hard sparring. No need to stand around hitting each other in my opinion, tolerance to pain and mental toughening come from getting hit during live training, like sparring.
> 
> After saying that I will admit that in my classes we DO stand around hitting eachother, but thats usually because I have a group of students that are new and have no idea how to spar yet and they are constantly freaked out by the slightest contact. But they are doing TKD! Not a full contact ring sport.
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD


 
As with anything, conditioning drills are key. At the end of every session we do body conditioning. It's simply a progression of contact to get body used to the contact. Leg kicks hurt. We try and ease each other into dealing with it while keeping the attention on the fight. Leg conditioning, we're going soft, and with shin pads; but my mid-section conditioning, I'm simply having a guy throw full speed round kicks into my stomach and sides. For me, knowing that I can take it, allows me to focus on strategy and trading blows.


----------



## Muay Thai Knee

No disrespect, but that sounds real dumb. I weigh 217lbs. I could probably rupture one of your internal organs if I hit you full force with a roundhouse.

The best way to defend against any strike is to make it miss you.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Muay Thai Knee said:
			
		

> No disrespect, but that sounds real dumb. I weigh 217lbs. I could probably rupture one of your internal organs if I hit you full force with a roundhouse.
> 
> The best way to defend against any strike is to make it miss you.


 
What sounds real dumb is that you've convinced yourself that you could perform that feat. Rupture an internal organ. Are you going to hit me with chi-blast next? I do up toward 1000 crunches and 500 leg lifts everyday, alone, not factoring other conditioning drills and bag drills. Size is a factor, but not the be-all-end-all factor in determining striking ability. I've been doing this for over 13 years, I have sparred big people, little people and everything in-between. I used to weigh 205, it didn't make me kick any harder than I do 180, nor anymore than I did at 170. 

The best way to win a sparring match, is to learn how to trade blows. The best way to defend against any strike is to shoot the person before they attempt to strike you. Nobody's fast enough to dodge every strike; I find that knowing I can take a strike and keep my head is much more of a consolation than fooling myself into avoiding a strike to such a degree that I'm not landing any of my own shots. I train to trade and counter first, because that is the most likely scenario; I train avoidance second, because it's nice to not get kicked when you don't have to.


----------



## Damian Mavis

Muay Thai knee, ya, if you watch the pros in Thailand (fast little guys) they dodge occasionally but its 80% blocking.  If they could avoid the kick they would, but thats not the winning strategy, the winning strategy is to push in and overwhelm, you can't do that if focussing on evading and backing yourself into the corner where you will definately HAVE to block.  These guys are tough as nails too, I kicked a guy in the head twice, consecutively kneed him 12 times, kicked his legs hard 4 or 5 times, punched him in the head several times, landed a couple kicks to his torso... he just kept coming!  Wasn't until I did a spinning kick that he dropped.... tough bastage.  

Point is, fighters should be able to take a few full contact kicks before they drop, so Adrenalines claims are nothing out of the ordinary.  And what he is doing replaces how the thais get tough, the thais fight 100 to 300 times, they get damn tough throughout that experience, westerners don't usually have the luxury of training and living like that so we incorporate the toughness conditioning into our routine training.  I personally think it should be done during sparring and live pad holding where the holder hits the fighter hard to condition him and develop his reflexes.  I feel that standing around to do it wastes time, better to develop reflexes and toughness at the same time.  My opinion.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Flatlander

Jagermeister, would you please credit your source for that information?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> Muay Thai knee, ya, if you watch the pros in Thailand (fast little guys) they dodge occasionally but its 80% blocking. If they could avoid the kick they would, but thats not the winning strategy, the winning strategy is to push in and overwhelm, you can't do that if focussing on evading and backing yourself into the corner where you will definately HAVE to block. These guys are tough as nails too, I kicked a guy in the head twice, consecutively kneed him 12 times, kicked his legs hard 4 or 5 times, punched him in the head several times, landed a couple kicks to his torso... he just kept coming! Wasn't until I did a spinning kick that he dropped.... tough bastage.
> 
> Point is, fighters should be able to take a few full contact kicks before they drop, so Adrenalines claims are nothing out of the ordinary. And what he is doing replaces how the thais get tough, the thais fight 100 to 300 times, they get damn tough throughout that experience, westerners don't usually have the luxury of training and living like that so we incorporate the toughness conditioning into our routine training. *I personally think it should be done during sparring and live pad holding where the holder hits the fighter hard to condition him and develop his reflexes. I feel that standing around to do it wastes time, better to develop reflexes and toughness at the same time. My opinion.*
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD


 
We do all that. Every session, and I mean every, consists of: warm-up, shadow boxing, bag work, pad work, shadow sparring, free-sparring (degree/area of contact depends on experience), conditioning and cool-stretching. I emphasize forward movement; a natural response to someone hitting you is to back away. The conditioning and sparring, something I use great caution in implementing, train you both mentally and physically to take a strike while focusing on offensive strategy. This is very progressive. . .it is not like people just jump in and go full speed. I've just been doing it for a while.


----------



## Jagermeister

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> but my mid-section conditioning, I'm simply having a guy throw full speed round kicks into my stomach and sides. For me, knowing that I can take it, allows me to focus on strategy and trading blows.



Abdominal strength can't prevent broken ribs, though.  If these kicks are truly full speed, I don't see how this can be part of a routine training regiment without regular injuries.  And if you can handle them with no problems in a fight, well, you'd be the first I've talked to that's said anything like that.


----------



## Jagermeister

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Jagermeister, would you please credit your source for that information?



It was from poster (can't think of his name off the top of my head) in a thread on Martial Arts Planet.

And here's an update regarding the original post: 4 days later, and the residual soreness in my thighs is pretty much gone during normal daily activities like walking, but my thighs are still incredibly tender and very sensitive to contact.  Not really sure if I'll be able to do anymore drilling like that this week.


----------



## Damian Mavis

Jagermeister, the pros here in Thailand eat a few full kicks to the torso and they dont even blink.  Doesnt mean it didnt hurt!  The psychology behind Muay Thai is to never let your opponent see your pain, to look unstoppable, it is very demoralising to the opponent.  Ive seen it first hand and I was freaked out by it.  My friends seen it first hand too, he gave his strongest kicks to the ex-Cambodian champ and sent him flying across the ring... the champ just shrugged it off and kept moving in for the kill.  Strong torso definately helps reduce injury, if your muscles are loose and body not tight things will come apart much easier.  But tight body isnt as important as the right mentality, ignore the pain, continue the attack, look as though your opponents attacks mean nothing to you.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Jagermeister

Damian, I believe you are right.  I suppose that I should've clarified something.  In a fight, you continue through pain and injuries, but in training, that's different.  There's no one to psyche out there.  You say that the pros in Thailand can eat a few full kicks to the torso without blinking.  I believe you.  I remember Silva continuing in his bout against CroCop after a single kick to the body broke some ribs and he didn't really show that he was in pain.  But can they do that routinely (not suffer broken ribs, but take kicks to the body) during their training sessions?  And it sounded like AJ takes more than just a few when he trains on this.  As mentioned before, despite the tough facade, behind the scenes after these fights, sometimes the fighters can barely walk.  So I just don't understand how AJ, and I think he knows there's no disrespect in my comments here, can take these on a routine basis with no injuries, unless his partner just can't kick very hard.  It seems like the risk vs. reward relationship is severely out of balance.

And I'd like to thank you for the replies on the leg kick question.  It sounds like the general consensus is that drilling hard on receiving leg kicks is not a very popular training method.


----------



## Damian Mavis

Actually the contact in training for the pros in Thailand is VERY light.  Even a light bruise is unwanted as it could interfere with their income (fighting for a living).  Of course when they fight its full out trying to kill eachother, but they are getting paid for that, albeit not much by our standards.  

Westerners go way harder in North America during their training than the toughest Thai fighters in Thailand.  This is partly due to Westerners believing in the mystique of the martial arts and buying into the whole "training in Asia must be insane so we have to train hard too!" and partly due to the machismo involved in men and the martial arts in North America.  But the main factor is Westerners dont usually fight..... I mean amateur or pro full contact ring bouts, so they spar really hard and do other hard training and conditioning.  

Now I will agree with you that Adrenaline is most likely not taking 100% power shots from a serious heavy hitter for conditioning training.  He probably knows this.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

> but my mid-section conditioning, I'm simply having a guy throw full speed round kicks into my stomach and sides.


 
I don't get offended easily, so no disrespect taken. But it does look like somebody's trumping up the terminology a little. Is the dude throwing the kicks trying to kill me? No. If you got that notion from the above statement. . .then, I don't know what to tell you. The thing I find most amusing is that nobody jumped all over the dude said he could rupture my internal organs, lol! Again, it's progressive, I don't go from zero to full-speed in 1/2 a second. I do three sets: Thai pads, light, then full. Every now and again I tell them actually throw one as hard as they can, just to see if I can take it. It's not an outrageous clam; more of a misinterpretation on your part. Also, I'm not standing there like a brick wall; I break and absorb, the same way I would were I to have to take one in a fight. Now, is full speed sparring in the gym the same as a ring bout? Pose the question to yourself. The answer is no. 

There are PLENTY of times I don't go full-speed on conditioning, and plenty of times that conditioning is much more of a cool-down drill than anything else. . .particularly as the guys I train with get better and start working me harder during sparring. Nevertheless, I want to fight at some of Fairtex's events, so I want to be uber-confident. There is a psychological aspect to the drill--at least, I find that there is--in that you get used to having someone stand in front of you, knowing they are going to kick you, and forcing yourself to take it. Thus, personally, I try and push myself every workout. I have bruised shins, skinned knuckles, a silver-dollar sized purple spot on the inside of my knee; where you got this notion of no injuries, I have no idea. But I enjoy every minute of it. I go through so much tiger balm that I should buy stock in it. If I get hurt, I take some time off, or go easy where my injury is, no big deal.

The original point I was trying to make is that with a progressive workout, the intent of which is to do a little bit more every time, you can reach a point where you can both physically and psychologically reconcile, with yourself, the unavoidable fact that, when you fight, you will get hit. Go back and read; I still cringe when I have to take leg kicks. We go pads, we go soft, in an attempt to eventually reach a point where I will not cringe if I have to take a leg kick. I have never trained in Thailand. I wouldn't expect the Pro/Pro-Ams to train this way, because, as I previously noted they can't afford to take a week off. I, however, pay for private lessons and train on my own with friends that share my interest in fighting in various smokers. . .not exactly obligatory.

I'll try and grab some video, if'n that'll make ya happy. In fact, I might have some video of some of the two-man drills, where you can clearly see, we are going quite easy and get progressively harder, until we hit our limit. Personally, I don't see how the concept is different from that of maxing out while lifting weights; I want to know my limit, and push it. Does that make me invincible? No. Could I take one of your kicks? Well, unfortunately for me, I'm just dumb enough to try.


----------



## Jagermeister

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Does that make me invincible? No. Could I take one of your kicks? Well, unfortunately for me, I'm just dumb enough to try.


Lol.  Thanks, Junky.  I think we're on the same page now.  Really, I was just worried about ya. 

If you've got some video, post it.  That would be pretty cool. As far as I'm concerned, the more, the better.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Lol. Thanks, Junky. I think we're on the same page now. Really, I was just worried about ya.
> 
> If you've got some video, post it. That would be pretty cool. As far as I'm concerned, the more, the better.


 
I'll check. Every now and then I remember to bring the camera, and, actually remember to have someone use it. Now, I just hope I don't look retarded; suppose I should have thought about that before offering up video, huh? LOL.


----------



## Muay Thai Knee

I'll be honest. I'm not a little guy. I'm 6'1" and weigh 217lbs. When you said you were taking full kicks in the stomach I had a vision of one of my kicks hitting me and thought "No way mate that is gonna really hurt".

My Kru once said that when they have deaths in the ring in Thailand it is mainly due to knees to the torso, and that this is why the Thai judges give more points for knees that connect. They are supposed to be the most devastating moves you can do.

Your second post makes a lot more sense to me now though.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Muay Thai Knee said:
			
		

> I'll be honest. I'm not a little guy. I'm 6'1" and weigh 217lbs. When you said you were taking full kicks in the stomach I had a vision of one of my kicks hitting me and thought "No way mate that is gonna really hurt".
> 
> My Kru once said that when they have deaths in the ring in Thailand it is mainly due to knees to the torso, and that this is why the Thai judges give more points for knees that connect. They are supposed to be the most devastating moves you can do.
> 
> Your second post makes a lot more sense to me now though.


 
Don't let yourself fall prey to the common misconception that there is a be-all-end-all strike. I've worked for years as a bouncer; gone at it with people of all sizes. It was my job to win; someone paid me, not to see how well I faired in a fight, but to win. The human body, if properly conditioned (which is what my goal is--not saying that I am), is capable of surviving all kinds of punishment. I doubt, with a degree of certainty, that you would do anything more than "smart" me with any, one, strike; hell, even with two, or three. Now, if you are pro, then I'd reconsider, simply because of the ratio of time trained; but if you train roughly the same amount of time I do, then the aforementioned speculation still stands. I've never been knocked out in two or three punches (maybe knocked down), and I've never KO'ed anyone in the same manner. I just think that people get in trouble when overestimating their ability.


----------



## Damian Mavis

eh, its the lucky/unlucky shot that will take you out.  Either you are breathing in at the wrong moment or he just nails you right on the spot that is weak (a pressure point or knockout point).  Thai fighters are freakishly tough, but they still go down when that one lucky shot hits their temple/jaw or they catch a massive knee to the torso at the wrong time.  One shot can get you, but its never seemed easy, more like lucky.  

In my fight here I hit my opponent MANY times, I hurt myself hitting HIM so much,  he was tough but was slow and had bad defence.  I finally dropped him with a jumping spinning sidekick to his ribs, the kicked worked beautifully but mostly due to bad timing for him, he just missed the shield and was not tensed when I hit him and my foot sank 3 inches into his guts.... ew.  Weird sensation for me.  He lay on the canvas for 10 minutes twitching, I felt really bad at first but he was up and walking around and smiling 20 minutes later.

Anyway, point is, you cant discount the lucky shot.  Ive seen the toughest pros go down in one lucky shot.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> eh, its the lucky/unlucky shot that will take you out. Either you are breathing in at the wrong moment or he just nails you right on the spot that is weak (a pressure point or knockout point). Thai fighters are freakishly tough, but they still go down when that one lucky shot hits their temple/jaw or they catch a massive knee to the torso at the wrong time. One shot can get you, but its never seemed easy, more like lucky.
> 
> In my fight here I hit my opponent MANY times, I hurt myself hitting HIM so much, he was tough but was slow and had bad defence. I finally dropped him with a jumping spinning sidekick to his ribs, the kicked worked beautifully but mostly due to bad timing for him, he just missed the shield and was not tensed when I hit him and my foot sank 3 inches into his guts.... ew. Weird sensation for me. He lay on the canvas for 10 minutes twitching, I felt really bad at first but he was up and walking around and smiling 20 minutes later.
> 
> Anyway, point is, you cant discount the lucky shot. Ive seen the toughest pros go down in one lucky shot.
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD


 
Lol, no doubt. I got nailed in the hip, right on the top, and my lower-body went numb. I started freaking out; though I was paralyzed, or something. After a couple of minutes, I realized that it was simply the "right spot." I absolutely agree with your statement. Nevetheless, people are strange, in that they tend do discount the attributes the human body inherently carries, while over-relying upon, many times, absurd notions of what can be accomplished. I went head-on with a bronco at 120-130 mph, on my motorcycle, bounced off the top, hit the pavement, slid about 100 feet down the road. The only injury I sustained was that of my riding buddy behind me, running over my leg with his bike. From the SUV. . .no injury, whatsoever. . .barely bruised. Racing leathers rule!


----------



## Damian Mavis

Damn, I thought my motor scooter accident was impressive......  I was only going 60 and collided with another scooter (in Pattaya Thailand, craziest place on earth) and a spilt second before I hit I remember thinking like I had all the time in the world... "ok, Im going to lower my left shoulder and go over the handle bars head first, tuck and roll when I hit the ground.."  and thats exactly what I did!  I rolled and came up in fighting stance!  Im lucky I didnt yell out a KIA! haha.  Gymnastics and kungfu finally came in handy for something other than stunts in movies.  All I had was a bad bone bruise on my left knee and elbow.  The Thai cops and bar girl hookers just stood there laughing at us.  Made sure the other dude was ok, twisted the front wheel of my bike back into place and went on my way.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## SAVAGE

Golden Bell/Iron shirt!  We train it and trade kicks to inside and outside thighs...I agree that it never stops the pain it conditions your mind to absorb the pain...that is my$0.02.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> Golden Bell/Iron shirt! We train it and trade kicks to inside and outside thighs...I agree that it never stops the pain it conditions your mind to absorb the pain...that is my$0.02.


 
Does Hapkido have Shin kicks?


----------



## SAVAGE

No....the hapkido I learn has four basic lower kicks..it is all stand up grappling, trapping, locking/throwing and ground work (there are heavy Yudo elements...Yudo is the Korean version of Judo).

The hapkidoist I see on line and in the west study alot of different stuff like TKD with alot of Joint Locking...I study with the military, I am not now nor have I ever been a soldier but I was lucky enough to train with military instructors, mainly because he is my cousin!

The Golden Bell I train in..I do at Goju Ryu Karate....I dont believe long term kicking with the shins is a good I dea with the high incidence of bone cancer, artiritis and nerve damage I intend on being fit to fight for a long time and I dont believe shin kicking is the way to ensure that.

This is my belief but having been kicked by a MT practitioner that stuff hurts like crazy man.


----------



## Jagermeister

It's been almost 2 weeks since OP.  My left leg is still really tender.  I think it's really deeply bruised or something.  The lightest contact causes some pain in it still.  For example, when I'm stretching, if I even just roll over on the quadricep wrong, just my body weight alone is enough to cause some pain.  Anybody experience this long of a recovery after taking too many shots to the leg?


----------



## Damian Mavis

Yup, I got one kick in the thigh where I couldnt walk for a couple of days and was limping for 2 weeks after that.  It was a deep hit, he penetrated my muscle fairly deep.  Your pain will subside, it will heal, but it sucks in the meantime.  Work on your shield!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> It's been almost 2 weeks since OP. My left leg is still really tender. I think it's really deeply bruised or something. The lightest contact causes some pain in it still. For example, when I'm stretching, if I even just roll over on the quadricep wrong, just my body weight alone is enough to cause some pain. Anybody experience this long of a recovery after taking too many shots to the leg?


 
Yeah, man, my Kru nailed me in the shin once and it took about a month to heal. I nailed Chad in the knee yesterday. . .that one hurt. I had to walk it if for about five minutes. But hey, after that. . .well, actually I went back to sparring and did the same thing. . .same spot. . .felt dumb. So then, finally, after railing my shin twice and almost crying like a school girl each time, I. . .actually sparred again. Got Chad back that time, though.  

Came home and iced it up, took some tylenol, ate, went to bed around five in the afternoon. . .woke up this morning, felt great. I was surprised because I smashed it in the same spot where Mano kicked me, and that one took forever to heal. It's solid right now; I could go a few rounds with guards on, no problem. My leg muscles always have a much quicker recovery time than my shins.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Oh wait. . .that's from an operation? Missed that part. I was down for a while after my operation. . .two or three months. And then really mindful for about  7-8 months after that.


----------



## Jagermeister

No I meant "OP" as in "original post."  It's getting better, but I'm still not taking kicks to the left leg in sparring.


----------



## Odin

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Yeah, man, my Kru nailed me in the shin once and it took about a month to heal. I nailed Chad in the knee yesterday. . .that one hurt. I had to walk it if for about five minutes. But hey, after that. . .well, actually I went back to sparring and did the same thing. . .same spot. . .felt dumb. So then, finally, after railing my shin twice and almost crying like a school girl each time, I. . ..


 
lol you know how many times I've done that!Iv been smacked on the shin then got angry because it hurt and kicked out in frustration only to hit the same spot!lol....if done that 4 times in a row once before i thought screw this!


----------



## Ric Flair

What ever happens to a Muay Thai fighter once he hits old age (say 60-70 years old), is he still able to walk, run, jog?!!!?!?!?

What about a Muay Thai fighter in general, would his/her health be in great shape or would they be having people push them in wheel chairs all day and feeding them hand to mouth???????


----------



## Damian Mavis

Why would they need people to feed them and push them around?  Were you serious?  An old retired muay thai fighter would be in as bad shape as any ex-professional athlete.  I hear more complaints from older WTF Tae Kwon-Do students than from older ex pro muay thai fighters.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD Thailand


----------



## Odin

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> What ever happens to a Muay Thai fighter once he hits old age (say 60-70 years old), is he still able to walk, run, jog?!!!?!?!?
> 
> What about a Muay Thai fighter in general, would his/her health be in great shape or would they be having people push them in wheel chairs all day and feeding them hand to mouth???????


 
Ask Master sken...( :


----------



## HKphooey

Roll a glass coke bottle up and down your shins! 

-BTW, that is a joke.


----------



## Jagermeister

Who's Master Sken?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Who's Master Sken?


 
He's a guy out of the UK. I can't remember what his background is, but, for some strange reason, I want to associate him with Ajarn Tony Moore. It seems like Europe is really big on the Muay Thai Boran thing, or Muay Kaat Chueng (Boxing with cotton rope wraps). I'm more interested in the Krabi Krabong aspect, than any of the old boxing techniques. Most of what I see looks fun, but is not so extraordinary by today's standards.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> Why would they need people to feed them and push them around? Were you serious? An old retired muay thai fighter would be in as bad shape as any ex-professional athlete. I hear more complaints from older WTF Tae Kwon-Do students than from older ex pro muay thai fighters.
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD Thailand


 
I'm sure ex-porn stars have the same problem.


----------



## Odin

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Who's Master Sken?


 
He's the founder of S.I.M.T.A.which is officially affiliated to the Thailand Professional Boxing Council and also co-founder of the British Thai Boxing Council.
He greatly improved the quality of the training camps here in britain and offers a lot support to up and coming camps ,my camp kitsana is govened by simta.
He is widely respected her in England.
He aslo hold a lot of tournments here in the uk.


----------



## Odin

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> He's a guy out of the UK. I can't remember what his background is, but, for some strange reason, I want to associate him with Ajarn Tony Moore. It seems like Europe is really big on the Muay Thai Boran thing, or Muay Kaat Chueng (Boxing with cotton rope wraps). I'm more interested in the Krabi Krabong aspect, than any of the old boxing techniques. Most of what I see looks fun, but is not so extraordinary by today's standards.


 
Are we??not so sure about that.I dont even think they teach real muay boran anymore,its alittle to dangerous to teach im thinking.
Thai boxing has blown up here in the U.K though,the u.k have a real love for ring sports which used to be restricted to boxing but thanks to k-1 and the ufc more T.V coverage means more people are getting interested in the sport and the crowds to go watch the fights are getting ever bigger.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky

Odin said:
			
		

> Are we??not so sure about that.I dont even think they teach real muay boran anymore,its alittle to dangerous to teach im thinking.
> Thai boxing has blown up here in the U.K though,the u.k have a real love for ring sports which used to be restricted to boxing but thanks to k-1 and the ufc more T.V coverage means more people are getting interested in the sport and the crowds to go watch the fights are getting ever bigger.


 
Well, all the guys I see advertising it are European, it seems. Valerio, Villalobos, de Cesaris, Moore, Spour, etc. Some are affiliated directly with Krabi Krabong organizations, but it seems that some just push the old boxing techniques, apart form the Krabi Krabong. I don't know.


----------



## Stimpy

If you're wearing jeans and your opponent is wearing jeans and you land a leg kick will it still hurt alot?


----------



## Odin

Stimpy said:


> If you're wearing jeans and your opponent is wearing jeans and you land a leg kick will it still hurt alot?


 

Afraid so bro.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Stimpy said:


> If you're wearing jeans and your opponent is wearing jeans and you land a leg kick will it still hurt alot?


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Stimpy

Good to know  Thanks.


----------



## Thunder Foot

As already stated.... the Thais don't body condition by taking blows, because they fight regularly. Even weekly in some cases, so as Mr. Mavis said, its not wanted because it will hinder their performance. But Americans and other non-thais don't have the luxury of fighting every week. Fighting so frequently conditions their body _for_ them. It has nothing to do with "Asian Mysticism", I believe it to be more on the fact that Americans have day jobs, but still want to match the quality of a Thai Fighter. If you want to be any level of good, you have to be able to deal with the pain that comes with these kicks. So being that you WILL be hit if you fight, atleast learn how to deal with the pain. That doesn't mean DON'T shield... but for those times where your opponent breaks thru your defenses, atleast you will still be somewhat in control. :asian:


----------

